# What is this compressor worth?



## partwerks (Sep 25, 2011)

*

I was wanting to purchase a used air compressor from a relative and was wondering if anyone would know approximately what it is worth so I could make an offer?

It is a Campbell Hausfeld Serial # 06119-493669 and is at least 20 years old.


*


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How big is it? Tank and horse power.

How many hours?

I would guess by the age that $40--is about the price.

I currently have 4 dead and worn out compressors that are a lot younger than that---used compressors are not worth much---


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The size of the unit might help. Serial number, not so much.
Is this a personal unit or a business tool?
Personal, I'll guess 30-40% of retail. In good shape.


----------



## partwerks (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll have to take a look at it to see what size the tank is, but I would say the tank itself is about 28" long and probably about 14" in diameter. I'll have to look at the electrical motor to see what the hp is on that.

It probably has a ton of hours. It was used for personal use.

I won't get to it again till probably next week end.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

At 20 years old the tank is rusty inside---so it's life may be nearing its end---that being said,I have a CH 5 horse compressor like that that has been plugged in for 30 years and still works---

However at that age it's like asking an 80 year old office worker to start doing roofing---

Might just die on the first day-----


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Does it look like this?


----------



## partwerks (Sep 25, 2011)

It's about that size, but green in color.

Where the air gets sucked in at, I'm not sure if it has two pistons or one?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

partwerks said:


> It's about that size, but green in color.
> 
> Where the air gets sucked in at, I'm not sure if it has two pistons or one?


I bought my 20 gal Campbell Hausfield cast iron unit, about 25 years ago and paid about $289.00. If it was cared for, the oil changed and the unit drained regularly, I'd have no problem buying it if it passed my inspection.
Check to see if the oil is clean.
Check the drain to see if there's a lot of water in the tank.
Check the belt and the tubing for crimps.
The air regular component switch go bad on these. The original switch isn't available, but you can get the replacement switch from the company. The switch runs about $65.00.


----------



## partwerks (Sep 25, 2011)

How do I post a picture on here?


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/how-attach-photo-post-12559/


----------



## partwerks (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, I'll try and get a picture of it this coming weekend to post here.


----------



## AlKapone (Sep 11, 2011)

Used compressors are not very valuable. They are also not not very helpfull to the average homeowner. I bought a similar model for forty bucks at a yard sale. After using it for toping off my kids and my truck tires for a year, I sold it at my own yardsale for the same price. I have a passalode and it just wasent worth the realastate in my garage to store it for anything else. If you need it cool, but for a tool you might use here and there it is just to big.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have one I have used for years, but I have opened the tank valves every time after use. That will make them last a lot longer.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

AlKapone said:


> Used compressors are not very valuable. They are also not not very helpfull to the average homeowner. I bought a similar model for forty bucks at a yard sale. After using it for toping off my kids and my truck tires for a year, I sold it at my own yardsale for the same price. I have a passalode and it just wasent worth the realastate in my garage to store it for anything else. If you need it cool, but for a tool you might use here and there it is just to big.


I dunno Al, I seem to find lotsa uses for mine in addition to keepin tires round. Summertime, blow the water out of power washer, air up inflatable water stuff, wife uses it to dust doll collection (vacuum tears 'em up but 35 psi does a nice job). Fall, blows water out of the garden hoses, use to loosen crud in the gutters.tack plastic weatherproofing in place.....Winter .. seem to have some kind of project going.. molding, shelving. just all kinds of stuff.. Usually got it goin at least once a week. JMHO


----------



## partwerks (Sep 25, 2011)

*Compressor worth?*

I looked on the tag on the motor and it is a 1 1/2 H.P.

There was a few drops of water that drained out of the tank.

Belt and tubing looks ok. I'm guessing it is about 25 years old and was wondering what it may be worth if I was to buy it?

LK


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice old machine----Change the oil---figure out an air cleaner for it and fire it up!!


----------



## partwerks (Sep 25, 2011)

Any ideas on what it is worth?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know---It's older than you think---mine is 30 years old and the labels look much more modern than those---tanks rust---seals go--that's old---$40??


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are going to hate me-----:laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mine is 25 years old. That guy looks to be from the '60's or '70's.
If he gave it to you, I'd think twice about using it until it was completely checked out. 
Exploding tanks are not unheard of, so to speak.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Fortunately those big ones seldom go airborne like the pancake compressors do when they blow---


----------



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

If it hold air constant. ( no pin hole leaks) runs up 110 to 120 lbs of air in 
a reasonable time,shuts down and releases back pressure.. 50 to 75 bucks. 
A working old piston. oil type, belt driven type compressor is far better purchase then new chinese pancake junk any day. 

Things you can do would be to drain the air tank regularly,change the oil,clean the air check/relief valve between the tank and compressor and pick up a couple cans of spray paint to improve it looks. 

Later if you want to do more maintenance,order some new reed/flapper valves and head gasket and pull the head and replace them. This kind of stuff is for 
reliability and is not necessary but can increase its working life. The cost of replacing the reeds is about 30 bucks. 
I just did this on a older broken compressor.

Good luck on your possible purchase. 

Larry


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, I would guess early 70's. First thing, do as Idmason60 suggested, let it pump up, and make sure that it holds pressure. That is a very reliable, hard working unit, and worth every dime that you might spend on valves, etc., except that leaking tanks need to be replaced, not repaired, and, unfortunately, the price of a tank is considerably more than the cost of a complete new comparble size compressor. The factor then becomes though that any complete new comparable size compressor that you would buy today, unless you go up the price ladder to a Quincy or Champion, is not even the same ballpark, quality and durability wise, as that one.


----------



## partwerks (Sep 25, 2011)

I think the only way it leaks air to where it kicks on is if you push that red button in to operate the hose and that is probably about a 1/2 hour, otherwise it don't kick on for a long time.


----------



## CPAMAN (Dec 10, 2011)

*Air Compressor*

I had one just like that and it was inside all the time so it had no stratches or dents or anything. 

I got $40.00 really quick when I sold it. 

Mine had new wheels on it.

You must decide what you are going to use it for. A small tank like that will not do large painting jobs or work air tools that you would use on a car for example. Probably good for finish work, staple gun

I used mine to fill tires, some chaulking, blow off things.

A cheap price is good only if you can use it to meet your needs. 

Good luck


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

One plus is that C/H still sells all the parts for that unit.


http://www.chpower.com/serviceandsupport/


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

To get and idea of price....look on Craigs List.....

If I was buying it....and it worked.....I wouldn't go over $50.

Personally.....pass on it....it's old....and unless you have a lot of unused room in your garage....it's just going to take up space....if you think you really need one....look for a vertical one.


----------



## AlKapone (Sep 11, 2011)

jschaben said:


> I dunno Al, I seem to find lotsa uses for mine in addition to keepin tires round. Summertime, blow the water out of power washer, air up inflatable water stuff, wife uses it to dust doll collection (vacuum tears 'em up but 35 psi does a nice job). Fall, blows water out of the garden hoses, use to loosen crud in the gutters.tack plastic weatherproofing in place.....Winter .. seem to have some kind of project going.. molding, shelving. just all kinds of stuff.. Usually got it goin at least once a week. JMHO


Yea sounds like u do find some use for it. Doll cleaning is a new one on me thow :thumbsup: jk/ but i do miss mine, thinking about grabing a H.freight small one around 100 psi will do. Lowes had a sweet deal on black friday for one. Went that saturday and they were gone :furious: so were all the 6' fiberglass ladders for $19.99 I think my last one was just to big.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

*Free*

It is worth free! 
Too old, tank on the verge of leaking! My tank was regularly maintained and lasted 26 years. My tank looked like it just came out of the box, except the under side blistered and rusted inside out. Just like a hot water tank. As a matter a fact water heater was 20 years old and started leaking at same time the compressor tank (26 years old) started leaking.
So I had to buy new hot water heater and a new compressor.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

That looks a whole lot like my old Craftsman compressor I purchased in the early to mid 70's. As I recall, when it was new it would pump from zero pressure in the tank to it's shut off pressure of 150 pounds in about 2 1/2 minutes. Much longer than that and there may be a problem with the compression or valves.


----------



## partwerks (Sep 25, 2011)

After all this time and my Mom passed away, my siblings decided to give it to me. I knew the belt had come off, but after taking off the cover, to my amazement, I found out what all the knocking was about, the shaft end where the pulley rides, must have cracked or something, and twisted off.

I am wondering now if I can come up with another shaft to replace that one with? Otherwise it turns over just fine.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

partwerks said:


> After all this time and my Mom passed away, my siblings decided to give it to me. I knew the belt had come off, but after taking off the cover, to my amazement, I found out what all the knocking was about, the shaft end where the pulley rides, must have cracked or something, and twisted off.
> 
> I am wondering now if I can come up with another shaft to replace that one with? Otherwise it turns over just fine.


 A few insignificant details may be helpful..... make, model, size, type, oil-free, electric, ??????


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

partwerks said:


> After all this time and my Mom passed away, my siblings decided to give it to me. I knew the belt had come off, but after taking off the cover, to my amazement, I found out what all the knocking was about, the shaft end where the pulley rides, must have cracked or something, and twisted off.
> 
> I am wondering now if I can come up with another shaft to replace that one with? Otherwise it turns over just fine.


Just take it to the local scrap yard and put the money from the scrap towards a good pancake unit. You can get the Porter Cable Pancake from Lowe's, for $100.00.


----------



## partwerks (Sep 25, 2011)

Serial number:06119-493669
FL3305
1 1/2 HP
Campbell-Hausfeld
Looks like 2 pistons


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the pulley wheel shaft snapped off of the compressor--the head needs a new crank shaft---and bearings for the piston(s)--

I think it's junk---pull off the motor and scrap the rest.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry - unless you got a boatload of sentimental value in it, monetarily it doesn't make much sense to try and fix. Crankshaft is no longer available according to this:
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Ja...-Model-Diagram/campbell-hausfeld/FL3305/620-1.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

That compressor does not have a pressure unloader system, so it's either geared down pretty good (slow fill up), or the pressure can't go very high.

Not withstanding, compressors are pretty cheap these days. might be able to get 20 or 30 bucks at a garage sale for it.


----------

